# Looking for a flat mate / looking to share an apartment



## taherj

Hi Guys,

Im from Sri Lanka, was studying at the American University 2 years ago. Unfortunately i could not finish and had to go back home. 
I plan on moving back to finish my degree at the AUC. 

Im looking to rent a flat and/or a flat mate. 

Im 21, fluent in english. dont mind male or female flat mate. In a decent area of Cairo.

I love sports/scuba diving/loove the beach/squash/cooking/food etc.....

Great personality and i get along well with most people.

Also dont mind any nationality. Let me know if anyone has anything to offer !!

cheers


----------



## taherj

cairoexpat said:


> i have flat for and it is cheap but i don't know how i contact you coz it is not let me to send you my contacts
> thx



Where is your flat located ? and how many bed rooms , etc ? can you send me pictures ?
you can email me on



Please do not put your email address in postings, this is to save you unsolicited contacts


----------



## MaidenScotland

Taherj,

Does the AUC not offer accomodation? Or at least have lists of suitable student accommodation?
There must be something set up for people who come from abroad to study here, contact the campus and ask them.
It is illegal for Egyptians to share a flat with the opposite sex, so be careful if you get offers to share like this.


----------



## taherj

MaidenScotland said:


> Taherj,
> 
> Does the AUC not offer accomodation? Or at least have lists of suitable student accommodation?
> There must be something set up for people who come from abroad to study here, contact the campus and ask them.
> It is illegal for Egyptians to share a flat with the opposite sex, so be careful if you get offers to share like this.


Yes they do have student housing. And i have applied for it as well. However as on campus housing is full, most students get the housing in zamalek, which is far an inconvenient. So i would like to find something near New Cairo. 

I am aware of the rules and would only like to share with non egyptians. Whilst in cairo 2 years ago i did share with some Americans in mohandaseen.


----------

